# Anybody using SaltyShrimp - Shrimp mineral GH/KH+ ???



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

I use SS GH+, but I saw this for the first time today and was wondering if anybody from here is using this to remineralize their RO. Would this be good for tiger and neo water? Any thoughts?? Thanks


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd say a majority of shrimp people on here use SS GH+.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

+1 from me. Excellent thing for RO


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

You could use for neos and tigers. The thing is that every water change your kh value will keep creeping up.... Which is not good at a point. If you need kh add a table spoon or 2 of crushed coral


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

sbarbee54 said:


> You could use for neos and tigers. The thing is that every water change your kh value will keep creeping up.... Which is not good at a point. If you need kh add a table spoon or 2 of crushed coral


I must not be understanding something about KH. As I thought say...If You made a solution with this of "x"TDS, xGH & xKH and made the same solution each time with the same parameters, that you could do water changes with it and parameters would stay stable...... But you mean the KH would keep rising with each water change? 

Ultimately, I'm hoping to have tangerines and Super Tigers some day, so I'm trying to figure out how best to make water for them from DI water.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I breed all kinds of tigers. I just gh+ and add 2 table spoons of crushed coral. My btoe are explosive in breeding so are my red tigers and oebt


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm waiting for my SS gh/kh to come in so I can see if it changes breeding or behavior in my neos. I've previously been using gh.


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> The thing is that every water change your kh value will keep creeping up....


That would be true if you used GH/KH for topoffs, but not for water changes.
KH acts just like GH after water changes. As long as you top off with RO water, and do water changes with the GH/KH mix, your KH will remain stable.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Lexinverts said:


> That would be true if you used GH/KH for topoffs, but not for water changes.
> KH acts just like GH after water changes. As long as you top off with RO water, and do water changes with the GH/KH mix, your KH will remain stable.


OK, thanks Andy. That really had me confused. I think sbarbee54 was talking about "apples" and I was talking about "oranges". Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't think I could use SS KH+ for neos, I just got my SS GH/KH+ in today. Hopefully it will help since I think my tap must be terrible. I was using SS +GH/RO with no issues in a golden bee tank but neo tank is so problematic on tap.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

water-kitties said:


> I didn't think I could use SS KH+ for neos, I just got my SS GH/KH+ in today. Hopefully it will help since I think my tap must be terrible. I was using SS +GH/RO with no issues in a golden bee tank but neo tank is so problematic on tap.


That's why I was thinking about trying this. My tap is very questionable, that's why I use DI only. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

I just got my SS KH/GH+ in today. I'm gonna be slowly switching my tiger tank over to it from fluval shrimp minerals over time. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Axelrod12 said:


> I just got my SS KH/GH+ in today. I'm gonna be slowly switching my tiger tank over to it from fluval shrimp minerals over time. We'll see how it goes.


Good luck! Let us know how it goes. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

Axelrod12 said:


> I just got my SS KH/GH+ in today. I'm gonna be slowly switching my tiger tank over to it from fluval shrimp minerals over time. We'll see how it goes.


Your going to be much happier with the salty shrimp line. Fluval is a good product but it doesn't compare to salty shrimp in my opinion.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> Your going to be much happier with the salty shrimp line. Fluval is a good product but it doesn't compare to salty shrimp in my opinion.


That's what I've heard. I got the fluval stuff in a pinch because it was available through Amazon prime and I decided to switch my tank from tap to RO while the shrimp were in the mail. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I just switched too. Not sure what the heck is in the tap, Plants seems to love and the Shrimp seem to NOT be liking it. Shrimp win. I was trying to figure out which one to get too, found a bunch of threads saying everybody was on the SS GH+, now everyone seems to be jumping over to SS GH+ KH+. I will keep on SS gh+ if I need Kh, someone suggested handful of Crushed coral.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

So, what are the thoughts of everyone that said they were going to try this???

I received mine yesterday and just made up a 5 gallon batch of it. Here is what I found...

I went with TDS as the instructions indicate that 300 -/+50 TDS will give 6 GH, and I wanted my TDS to be around 250 to 300 with 6GH. So for a first test I went for a target of 300 TDS. I also decided to use product weight (instead of scoops from the measuring spoon provided) as I do with everything to help standardize measuring. I also carefully measured 5 gallons of water to start with. 

First off, I noticed that the product itself was a lot finer powder than my SS GH+. I liked that and hoped it would dissolve better than GH+ does initially. 

For me, it took 10 grams (about 5 scoops) to raise the TDS to approx. 315. That was considerably more than the directions indicate using 4 grams (2 scoops) for 20 liters, which is about 5 gallons. I didn't find this all that different from my experience with SS GH+, as I use 5 grams per 5 gallons and the directions indicate to use 3 grams per 5 gallons to reach a target of 200 TDS.

Next, I noticed that the water was milky white instead of clear. I found that very odd and unlike GH+, but figured perhaps it would clear over time as the additives dissolved.

Next, I decided to measure GH and KH. WOW! High readings! I measured GH at 18 and KH at 7. This would indicate I need to use about a two thirds less product to make up my water to reach a desired GH of 6, but I would think that the TDS would be cut by 2/3 as well. That would basically give me a TDS of 100 with a GH of 6 and a KH of about 2 or 3. Hmmmmmm. Not exactly the results I was looking for. 

SOooo, those are my initial observations with SS GH/KH+. I'll post more as I get them.

If anyone else has used this product, I'd love to hear your thoughts and observations. Additionally, if I made any mistakes or did anything wrong, PLEASE let me know that as well. 

Thanks


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

I get different readings sometimes if I do not shake my container up first. Your readings seem a bit crazy though.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I been using SaltyShrimp GH/KH+ for almost 7 months and love the stuff. Easy to use and lasts a long time.

When I got the SaltyShrimp the first time, I read the directions, but didn't go by what they said. I know I wanted my Neo tanks to be at GH 7. So I got my 5 gallon bucket, RO water, TDS meter, GH test, and kept adding SaltyShrimp until I got GH 7. Takes over 2 scoops to get GH 7 KH 3/4 PH 7.6 TDS 215.


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting your parameters GreenBliss!! That actually helped me out a lot. Made me question my GH test solution. So, I tried a different GH test solution and got about the same as you did. 

Today I added about 2 1/2 scoops of SS GH/KH+ to 5 gallons of RO water and my resulting water was - TDS 220, GH 7, and KH 4. (I still got a GH of 10 with my old API test. I got the 7 with an Elos test.)

One other note - The previous post I said the remineralized water was fairly milky white. I didn't think it mattered at the time, but I dissolved the SS in a cup of boiling water the first time. The second time I just did a lot of stirring and the water appears much clearer. I don't know why heating it up made any difference, but maybe it did. I write this in case someone else has the same thing happen. 

In any event, at least it looks like two of us get about the same results. Although I don't think it mixes nearly the water indicated on the directions ([email protected]), at least it appears to be consistent. 


Thanks again!


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

Does anyone know the ingredients breakdown of Salty Shrimp Mineral gH/kH+? Their website doesn't go into details and I wasn't able to find a product shot of the container which I would imagine has a list. Can someone upload a picture please, would be greatly appreciated! I will likely use this to bring up my very soft water here in SF, but want to understand what impact it would have on liquid micros being dosed.

Thanks!


----------

